
Has scrolljacking gone too far? - jastr
http://bfresh.com/
======
kup0
Simple answer is: Yes.

Though, I am of the belief that any scroll-jacking leads to a bad experience.
It goes against what the brain expects and is almost never "delightful" enough
to make up for the inability to exert normal movement control over the page.

If someone can find a way to do it that doesn't feel claustrophobic and like
something is frozen or wrong, then maybe I'll change my tune, but it's always
just given me a negative feeling when I encounter it.

------
coreyp_1
This is annoying!

